# Forest Pines Golf and Country Club



## grumpyjock (Sep 16, 2009)

Where to start, the hotel has had an upgrade and is well furbished with helpfull staff.
Rather a maze of corridors and stairwells to the first time entrant.
Spa and leisure complex are fine with the pro shop and clubhouse as a separate building.
Both the main resturant and the sports bar provide good food at normal hotel prices.
The golf courses were in very good condition considering the ammout of players on them.
The starter was helpful and allowed us to change tee times to suit.
The variation of playing 3 9 hole courses is a change of routine for us.
Forest provided the long hitters with ample and the long par 3's of Pines meant you had to pick the right club.
Beeches in the centre of the complex and means you must look at the route map before hitting or you end up in trouble.
All in all a good time was had by all of us with many tales to be told around the ingle nooks this winter.
We are already booking for next year and looking forward to it.
The weather was super and when the wind came up it made for many trick shots as most of the tee's were sheltered.
Go and play this course and hold your head up if you misshit any of the greens.
Take the chances that it offers to reap the rewards of a birdie or even an eagle on the par 5's.
Enjoy.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for that!
Looking forward to playing there next May, and have been so impressed with the course reviews I have booked up for our "Jolly boys outing" next August.
4 rounds of golf, two night accommodation, all meals.....Â£235.00 each. Can't be bad.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 17, 2009)

The first night was football one side watching England and me watching Scotland.
Curry and a pint plus extras for the price of sit down dinner in the Sports bar.
everyone enjoyed the meals even breakfast with the extras of a full ommelett after the buffet, you need to watch the waistline there.
All the sections make an interesting layout even playing Pines/Forest in the morning and then Forest/Beeches in the afternoon gives a different view and the conditions can change so quick with the wind gusting across fairway or into your face makes a difference of club selection difficult.


----------



## Smigger79 (Sep 17, 2009)

Played there Tuesday and they were hollow tining the tee boxes. It really is well looked after by the army of green staff.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 17, 2009)

Only doing selective Hollow tining on some tees but leaving the other untouched.
What with the number of players each day its somrething that requires careful planing.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 24, 2009)

have some photos to upload from the tour.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22847103@N03/
and those from 2007 at Herons reach


----------

